# Adjustable Sight Recommendations??



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wondering if any of you have any recommendations as far as single pin, 3 pin, etc. I am looking to ditch the fixed 5 pin sight that I currently have and upgrade to something with a sight tape and that is adjustable on the fly. Any suggestions of brand as far as the adjustable sights go is appreciated. My buddy shoots a black gold ascent(?) that seems decent, but i'm not really sure what to compare it to. Price range 100-200. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Go with the Black Gold.


----------



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

I just put a cbe on my new elite and I love it, definitely worth the extra money.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have sold equipment for several years and my personal favorite is the Montana Black Gold Ascent with the Vengence mount which adds third-axis adjustability. I have personally used the Tommy Hogg, the Sureloc, the CBE Tek XL in both single and multi-pin configurations, and I really like the features of the MBG... I have my new one on order with them right now with a custom ring and pin size...

Oh, and it doesn't hurt that it is the least expensive of the ones I've mentioned and I think the lightest and easiest to use.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I have sold equipment for several years and my personal favorite is the Montana Black Gold Ascent with the Vengence mount which adds third-axis adjustability. I have personally used the Tommy Hogg, the Sureloc, the CBE Tek XL in both single and multi-pin configurations, and I really like the features of the MBG... I have my new one on order with them right now with a custom ring and pin size...
> 
> Oh, and it doesn't hurt that it is the least expensive of the ones I've mentioned and I think the lightest and easiest to use.


Thanks! I guess that makes my decision a little easier. Just wanted to make sure I had a good idea of what I was looking at and how it compared to the other sights out there. My buddy loves his MBG, but I wanted to see what others had to say.

Thanks to everyone for the input.


----------



## 2:22 (Jan 31, 2013)

I have owned the spot hogg on the front of a sureloc and I have owned a flat outright surelock and have really liked it. I think that I am going to try the CBE next. Everyone that uses it loves it as far as I have heard. 
As far as single pin to multiple, there are many things to consider. bad: do too many pins get confusing and trying to find the right pin when needed? good: a single pin can be adjusted to the exact distance at all distances ie 35 yard shot would have the pin right on instead of splitting pins. bad: you have to change the sight for nearly every shot. 
The reason that I have 4 pins is that I don't hardly ever have to change my sight. It's 30-60 with my sight in place. I hit only 1.5" high at 20 yards so I eliminated one pin to avoid confusion. 
3-D and league night would be great for single pin. 
hunting, I like multiple.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

id personally stay away from sureloc they develop slop in the bushings and have to be sent off to get fixed. The cbe, spot hogg, montana black gold sights are more durable.

this would be my recommendation 
http://www.custombowequipment.com/sights/tek-target.php


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

the MBG ascent also comes with a bunch of pre-printed sight tapes so you don't have to worry about using the software yourself...another "nice to have"
I believe the single pin is totally the way to go no matter what the application...I like to kill my animals closer so I usually leave my single pin on 20 and kill them at 15-20...if they are further away I usually find that i have a second to change it...
the spot hogg sights are wicked expensive (probably worth the extra money if you have it...but most people don't)
I'd go with the Ascent 1st choice and the CBE tek hunter as a close second for value and performance...


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

MBG great sight! love my three pin surge head with the vengence base. Great company that stands behind there product.


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

HHA 5519

I am tuned in to 80 with it!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Bowdacious said:


> Go with the Black Gold.


+1


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nalgi said:


> HHA 5519
> 
> I am tuned in to 80 with it!


Until you get on a hill. Hha sights as far as i can see dont have 3rd axis adjustments.

Id never hunt or shoot targets without a 3rd axis adjustment. Unless you like hitting 5 ring or guts.


----------

